
T-Mobile Austria admits to storing plaintext passwords on Twitter - flaque
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/7xdeby/t-mobile-stores-part-of-customers-passwords-in-plaintext-says-it-has-amazingly-good-security
======
mikestew
It's one thing to be storing the passwords in plain text, but the sassy
attitude of that customer rep is priceless. “What if this doesn't happen
because our security is amazingly good?” Someone's getting a spankin'.

------
henrikeh
Screenshot of the Twitter thread in question:
[https://i.imgur.com/6IM43Lr.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/6IM43Lr.jpg)

------
jboles
TFS - new file system that stores data on Twitter?

~~~
codefined
At least it's more efficient than PingFS[0]

[0] [https://github.com/yarrick/pingfs](https://github.com/yarrick/pingfs)

~~~
sgtmas2006
friend of mine made a discord filesystem, it was atrocious.

------
eberkund
I hope this makes big news.

